# First trip of '08 - First cast...



## Zman (Mar 3, 2008)

My buddy made it clear to me last month that he wasn't interested in fishing any tournaments this year or joining a bass club, he just wanted to beat his personal best bass, about 4 pounds. I figured we'd have a shot at that in April-May, and since I'll be moving back to Pittsburgh soon, we might as well skip the tournies and just have fun. So...


What a way to start the season - March 2, 2008:

Finally got out for the first time this year. Took my buddy and former co-worker and went to our favorite lake, which had just opened for the season the day before our trip.

Well we leave the dock and hit the very first shoreline. I take a few casts with a Rapala slash bait, and he takes his first cast, using a senko. He quickly gets a bite and says it's a big one. I figured it's just been so long since he's hooked one, it's probably just a 1-2 pounder. But it fights him hard and takes its time, he sees it and yells for the net. I still haven't seen it, and I just tease him and tell him he probably snagged a carp.

He's pretty much flipping out by now, and I finally see the bass as it gets to the boat. I go to net it and it doesn't fit into my net! I take a second swipe and had to net it tail first to get it in. What a fish! I haven't seen one that big in several years. 

23", 14" girth and just over 7 pounds on the scale, I swore it was over 8. It was longer than a 7.3 I caught years ago, and head a bigger mouth and head. Check the pics, if I told you that was a 9, I think you'd have to believe it eh?

Myself, I caught a couple around 3, and several others, all on the Rapala X-Rap Shad Rap. He caught a few more on a shakey head and spinnerbait. Great first day, I guess next trip I'll have to beat my personal best!

Oh and the old adage about catching a fish on the first cast = bad luck, well not today!


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Good day fishing and tell you buddy nice hawg!

Nice way to start the season! =D>


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2008)

wow nice fish... that head sure looks like a 10+ but the rest looks like the 7lbs you had on the scale nice job you won't see many fish that size when you move back.. get them now while you can

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome fish dude!!!!

I second what Redbug said - 10 lber head and 6 lber body - WOW

Catch that in another month and it goes over nine I bet


----------



## Nickk (Mar 3, 2008)

:shock: nice opener!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 3, 2008)

Saweet fish there, a bass of a lifetime if your heading back to PA .


----------



## little anth (Mar 3, 2008)

nice job well he can always change his mind and fish tournies now :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 3, 2008)

Even though I think its bad luck to catch a fish on your first cast, I'd take that monster in a heartbeat. Nice job.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 3, 2008)

Now that is a nice fish! Was that fish caught in NC? I'm surprised that stomach isn't a lot bigger with eggs if it was caught down south. I'd take that smaller fish, too. Thats is definitely a great way to start!


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 3, 2008)

That sucks you're gonna leave man, it really, really does.


----------



## Zman (Mar 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> Good day fishing and tell you buddy nice hawg! Nice way to start the season! =D>


Thanks Jim. I think my buddy that caught the fish is joining up.



redbug said:


> wow nice fish... that head sure looks like a 10+ but the rest looks like the 7lbs Wayne


Good call man that is exactly what it looks like.



esquired said:


> Awesome fish dude!!!! Catch that in another month and it goes over nine I bet


That's my plan, my buddy catches it now, I'll get it once it's fat with eggs!



bAcKpAiN said:


> Saweet fish there, a bass of a lifetime if your heading back to PA .


Yeah, but I didn't catch it!  Fortunately I did get one over 7 down here a few years ago!



Fishin NJ said:


> What weight line was it taken on?


I believe he was using 10-12#. Hopefully he'll join up and reply.



FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Was that fish caught in NC? I'm surprised that stomach isn't a lot bigger with eggs if it was caught down south. I'd take that smaller fish, too. Thats is definitely a great way to start!


Yeah caught near Raleigh, NC. They haven't spawned here yet, I bet she'll be full of eggs in a month. Full of shad too. She'll be over 8 then.



dampeoples said:


> That sucks you're gonna leave man, it really, really does.


I know man!   I'll be back down every year though. And you can come visit me in the Burgh and I'll put us on some 5# smallies up on Lake Erie!


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

LMFAO ZMAN! 8)


----------



## non_phixion (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all, Zman urged me to register for this post 



Fishin NJ said:


> What weight line was it taken on?


I'm pretty sure it's P-Line Evo #12. I haven't been too happy with this brand of line in general, I'm just glad it held up for this fish.

Everybody make fun of Z for leaving big fish land.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

non_phixion said:


> Hi all, Zman urged me to register for this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcom man!

Thanks for joining!

Nice catch! Thats a fish of a lifetime for allot of people.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 3, 2008)

First off let me tell you how sorry i am for you, moving to pittsburgh man that sucks, catch them hogs while you can.


----------



## Zman (Mar 3, 2008)

non_phixion said:


> Everybody make fun of Z for leaving big fish land.


 :lol: Man what am I thinkin!



slim357 said:


> First off let me tell you how sorry i am for you, moving to pittsburgh man that sucks, catch them hogs while you can.


I can't wait, love the Burgh, I've gone way too long without my Steelers, Penguins and the Steel City. But I'll miss them southern hawgs! At least I'll get to catch some pig smallies again. I forget what it's like to hook a bass and watch it fly 6-feet out of the water, then tail walk across the surface and spit a tube or jig right back at me! :shock: 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

Zman said:


> non_phixion said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody make fun of Z for leaving big fish land.
> ...



Additionally, you can watch the Phillies, Flyers and maybe, just maybe, teh Eagles beat up on your teams live and in person!

Just Kidding, or am I?

*
You have Got a Friend in Pennsylvania*


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> *
> You have Got a Friend in Pennsylvania*



Well, now his count is up to 1!!!

Go -Z-man


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Well that was the State Slogan for a while


----------



## Zman (Mar 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> Additionally, you can watch the Phillies, Flyers and maybe, just maybe, teh Eagles beat up on your teams live and in person!
> 
> Just Kidding, or am I?


Hmm... maybe just the Phillies. Pirates suck! PNC Park is awesome though, I'd be happy watch Ryan Howard take us deep there any day!



esquired said:


> *You have Got a Friend in Pennsylvania*


Does that mean you'll take me fishing and reveal all those honey holes next time I'm in your neck of the woods?  



dampeoples said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > *You have Got a Friend in Pennsylvania*
> ...


 [-( 

:lol: Wouldn't it be a shame if I accidentally kick your custom Loomis into the water when I'm in the back of your boat Saturday?! :twisted:


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, cause you can't ride in my truck soaking wet!


----------



## Zman (Mar 3, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## pbw (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang nice porker bass.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang! Great catch!


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 3, 2008)

That fish is all head. Nice job.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 4, 2008)

that is one hog of a fish. nice job!


----------



## shizzy (Mar 4, 2008)

Great fish there. When/if the body catches up to that fishes head...Wow.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

Steel City? did u mean iron city, i sure hope not.


----------



## Zman (Mar 4, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Steel City? did u mean iron city, i sure hope not.



No, Steel City, as in Pittsburgh. It's a nickname for the city. 

Iron City is one of the local beers, and yes I miss that too, I.C. Light anyway.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok was just checking


----------

